# Could the Kings go after Kobe?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Full Story 



> Among those close to the situation -- teammates included -- there is a strong sense that Kobe will take his ball and go play one-on-one elsewhere next season.
> 
> And here's something else to ponder: Don't be surprised if Geoff Petrie and the Maloofs, who are well aware of Bryant's fondness for playing in front of raucous Kings fans, quietly engage in some serious offseason maneuvering in an attempt to join the pursuit. Or what better way to stick it to the Lakers than to sign with the Kings?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Depends on who we have to give up... if its anything invloving Peja+Webber, you can forget it... i think to get Kobe wed have to lose Webber, and thats not right... if the Kings win the championship this year, they wont go after Kobe...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I wouldnt welcome a guy who would shoot to much for our offense, mess our chemistry because hes so big-headed, cost a fortune, and who is under suspicion of rape. Not to mention I just flat dont like him, and Im one of the people going to games, the Maloofs are supposed to be keeping me happy. If they can spend that sort of money (which I dont thing they can, were loosing 11 mill because Vlades contract is over, but were still gonna be over the cap right?) I wish theyd use it on someone else, or save it for a later year when there is someone out there who would be a better fit


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

The lakers do not want peja or webber for kobe they want players that can win the big games for them unlike those to choke artists. Kobe has been a proven winner while the kings have proven to be losers when it counts. Peja and webber are regular season players, they put up good numbers when it doesn't really matter.


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> The lakers do not want peja or webber for kobe they want players that can win the big games for them unlike those to choke artists. Kobe has been a proven winner while the kings have proven to be losers when it counts. Peja and webber are regular season players, they put up good numbers when it doesn't really matter.


Are you a **********? 

Coz you ride Kobes jock an awful lot

No personal attacks - - PejaVu


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> The lakers do not want peja or webber for kobe they want players that can win the big games for them unlike those to choke artists. Kobe has been a proven winner while the kings have proven to be losers when it counts. Peja and webber are regular season players, they put up good numbers when it doesn't really matter.


If you want to make a ridiculous statement like that back it up with numbers, but you cant because your an idiot, you come in here and run your mouth and act like you know things but you dont, back it up with numbers, gimme some PROOF, as to what the players did in the playoffs, your MVP that you want hasnt gotten out of the FIRST ROUND, o so what KG is a player thats not a winner? Hes someone that doesnt put up stats when it counts? Ya, rethink your statement there buddy, and the fact that you ACT like you know an inkling about basketball boggles my mind, the Lakers WOULD take Peja and Webber for Kobe, but the Kings arent that dumb... ramble your mouth all you want but all of it is irrelivant until YOU come up with some numbers, but you cant and wont, because youll take a look at them and realize that they played good in the playoffs...KG4MVP, hes a loser according to you, so how can he be an MVP?


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

heres the only stat that counts

Kobe= 3 championship rings

Peja/Webber= 0 rings combined

how about this 

Lakers vs kings in the playoffs

Lakers 3 kings 0


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

hmm..ok..so in that case you could also add:

Charles Barkley = 0 rings
Karl Malone = 0 rings
Gary Payton = 0 rings
Patrick Ewing = 0 rings
Allen Iverson = 0 rings
Kevin Garnett = 0 rings
Tracy McGrady = 0 rings
shall i go on?


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> hmm..ok..so in that case you could also add:
> 
> Charles Barkley = 0 rings
> ...


In that case, Kobe is *the* best!


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

any combination of 2 of those players in their prime would have given them a championship..kobe would have the exact same amount of championships as all of them without shaq


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

I never want that pig on my team. I would become a full blown Sonics fan if they brought him here. 
And I'd become one of those anal fans that show up to Kings game simply for the fact or rooting against them regardless of which team they are playing

And if they did I would be praying every single night that a cow EDIT: Funny, but totally innapropriate - Peja Vu .:laugh: Course contrary to what these LA fools think they'd have to go to Yolo county to find a cow...... but we could always drive there and tote one home just for Kobe.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

i know you kings fans would love to have kobe on your team, it will provide your team with a winner playing with a bunch of pathetic losers. webber has choked his whole career in college to the nba in pressure situations


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> i know you kings fans would love to have kobe on your team, it will provide your team with a winner playing with a bunch of pathetic losers. webber has choked his whole career in college to the nba in pressure situations


Funny that a Timberwolves fan can talk...


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

yeah but when has kg's team been as talented as the kings???


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So i can talk crap if im a Clippers fan? The Clippers never had a KG, so what... The Timberwolves suck! they always choke in the first round! Not like the Clippers! The Clippers arent as talented so it doesnt count that they havent MADE THE PLAYOFFS, the Twolves are a bunch of chokers! Is that whats right? No its not, but a T Wolve fan cant talk about choking, when the T Wolves havent gotten out of the first round in 7 straight years...


----------



## 1652 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> So i can talk crap if im a Clippers fan? The Clippers never had a KG, so what... The Timberwolves suck! they always choke in the first round! Not like the Clippers! The Clippers arent as talented so it doesnt count that they havent MADE THE PLAYOFFS, the Twolves are a bunch of chokers! Is that whats right? No its not, but a T Wolve fan cant talk about choking, when the T Wolves havent gotten out of the first round in 7 straight years...


Don't even argue w/the little Ghetto punk "child". He isn't worth a Kings fans time. He's jealous because his trashy *** team isn't in 1st place despite being handed 2 wins (Pistons Hornets) that should've been losses. Can we say 31-15 is what their REAL record should be like right now.

Hope KG has fun having an early fishing trip w/the Fat Man Barkley after exiting in the 1st round YET AGAIN.  


33-12 plus Kings have won more of the Western Conf than the Wolves 20-10 for Kings in WC and 15-10 for the Wolves. 

Wolves are getting their "given" record at the expense of Leastern Conference teams. Gee!!! What an accomplishment:grinning: :laugh:


----------

